# What's your favorite Food Network show/host?



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

I know there's a rather large thread devoted to Rachel Ray and her tipping habits, but I was wondering what are people's favorite shows and hosts on the Food Network? and, why?

I like Alton Brown and Good Eats.

I also enjoy Emeril Live

And, Giada is pretty good. When I first started watching her, she was kind of annoying, but she grew on me. All her low-cut tops and cleavage shots don't hurt either. lol


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Alton rocks!
Paula Dean is a lot of fun.
Still enjoy Rachael Ray, even though she is annoying.

I also enjoy Food Finds, Best Of and Unwrapped. Can you tell I watch A LOT of Food Network?


----------



## Smuuth (Sep 21, 2005)

Giada De Laurentiis could cook for me anytime, even without a stove.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

Good Eats is about all that I still watch on Food Network. I occasionally will watch Iron Chef, or Molto Mario...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Mario


----------



## eksimba (Nov 18, 2002)

I like Alton Brown the most, by far...

I also enjoy Mario Batali, Bobby Flay, Jamie Oliver. Not so hot on Emeril anymore... although I love his recipes.


----------



## tunabeard (Sep 23, 2005)

northmoor said:


> And, Giada is pretty good. When I first started watching her, she was kind of annoying, but she grew on me. All her low-cut tops and cleavage shots don't hurt either. lol


Giada could burn water and I would still watch her....


----------



## irregularjoe (Mar 6, 2005)

northmoor said:


> I know there's a rather large thread devoted to Rachel Ray and her tipping habits, but I was wondering what are people's favorite shows and hosts on the Food Network? and, why?
> 
> I like Alton Brown and Good Eats.
> 
> ...


I like Rachel Ray a lot. (and she is hot!)
But being a true foodie in the Italian style, I find Molto Mario to be more of an in depth show.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

must confess, i like bobby flay (goes and hides under a rock). but truthfully, i like his wife a whole lot better.

alex, oh, alex, come out of witness protection, agan, purdy please?


----------



## DRobbins (Dec 23, 2001)

I like Alton Brown quite a bit.

Am I the only one who can't tolerate Emeril for more than a few minutes?


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Paula Deen is probably my favorite, but I also like the new "gourmet on a budget" guy...Dave Lieberman, I think.

-Rose


----------



## clueless2 (Jun 24, 2004)

Other than "Good Eats" my favorite cooking show isn't even on the Food Network. It's "Cooking in Brooklyn" on Discovery Home.


----------



## woyton (Mar 2, 2001)

DRobbins said:


> I like Alton Brown quite a bit.
> 
> Am I the only one who can't tolerate Emeril for more than a few minutes?


No, you're not.

And I agree with you about Alton.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

The only two things we watch on Food Network (or really any food shows, period) are Good Eats and Iron Chef America. There's something in common between those two shows. Take a guess at who my favorite host is.


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't watch for the host, per se. However, I do like Alton Brown and Rachel Ray (hmmmmmm).

I'm interested in the new show "Sugar Rush". I caught some of it last Sunday. I also really like "Sweet Dreams" with Gail Gand.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

Alton rules!


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

clueless2 said:


> Other than "Good Eats" my favorite cooking show isn't even on the Food Network. It's "Cooking in Brooklyn" on Discovery Home.


thanks, ... I'll have to check that one out.

For non-Food Network shows: Although it depends on the episode, I usually like _America's Test Kitchen_ on PBS. I also have watched and liked some of _Napa Style_ on the Fine Living Channel.

Anyone know of any good Asian cooking shows? I just don't care for Martin Yan's show.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

Alton Brown, Good Eats
Rachel Ray
Tyler Florence, Food 911. I can take Tyler only in small doses. He has the habit of doing stuff like running his hand through his hair and then goes back to touching the food. That really really bugs me.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I guess current would be Good Eats and Alton Brown.

I also liked a Cook's Tour with Anthony Bourdain but that's now No Reservations on the Travel channel. 

Iron Chef is still good too. haven't seen Jamie Oliver in forever. is he still alive?


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

northmoor said:


> I know there's a rather large thread devoted to Rachel Ray and her tipping habits, but I was wondering what are people's favorite shows and hosts on the Food Network? and, why?
> 
> I like Alton Brown and Good Eats.


Like Alton, although I can do without the overwrought quasi-scientific techniques. And the poorly acted filler vignettes. I think it was better a year (or two?) ago.

Emeril sucks.

Haven't seen this Giada person. Rachel is irritating but awfully yummy. If I could just tie those hands down to stop their flailing.... hmm.... there's an idea....


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

I like Alton Brown, Mario, Flay, all the Iron Chef guys, the Ewok, Rachel Ray, and Lieberman. However, I don't watch much Food TV these days. Only Good Eats, really.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Giada, she's dreamy


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

DRobbins said:


> I like Alton Brown quite a bit.


Ich auch.


> Am I the only one who can't tolerate Emeril for more than a few minutes?


Definitely not. I decided to see what all the buzz was about this guy several years ago. By the second "bam!" I switched the channel. I have tried several of his recipes from foodnetwork.com and they are great - I just can't deal with his TV personality.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Rachael Ray is my girl. I started watch the Food Network because of her and I've learned a lot. Like Dave Letterman said to her last week, she really carries the network now. FOUR SHOWS!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I like Alton and his show alot.

Used to love Emeril but I can only take so many years of BAM! kick it up a notch BAM! kick it up a notch BAM! kick it up a notch BAM! kick it up a notch BAM! kick it up a notch BAM! kick it up a notch BAM! kick it up a notch BAM! kick it up a notch BAM! kick it up a notch BAM! kick it up a notch over and over.

Rachel Ray makes some neet stuff and is pretty to look at but she is super annoying.

I also like Paula Deen but some think shes too butter happy. I say can you really have too much butter in your food?

And the cute italian lady, shes a fox who can cook good.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

rkester said:


> And the cute italian lady, shes a fox who can cook good.


That would be Giada; and as I've said before she's dreamy


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I also think Rachel Ray has pretty sloppy/dangerous knife handling skills. I have watched a couple of shows where I was certain she would hack off a fingertip.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> I also think Rachel Ray has pretty sloppy/dangerous knife handling skills. I have watched a couple of shows where I was certain she would hack off a fingertip.


She did right before her very first show!!! She has a band-aid on one of her fingers where she cut herself during rehearsal.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I like Alton Brown. I like Anthony Bourdain. (wish he had a cooking show). Giada is a hottie. Love those low cut tops.  And I'd hang out with and cook with Rachael Ray any day of the week, as long as she didn't insist on cooking in 30 minutes or spending only $40. 

I like Emeril OK. He is FAR more tollerable on "Essence". Very different than the "Live" show. If you really want to see a different Emeril persona, look for his OLD stuff. Fis first show, "How to Boil Water" or his appearances on Julia's shows.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Alton Brown

Tyler Florence

Emeril (from his "Essence of Emeril" days - not the live studio show)

Rachael Ray

Bobby Flay

Michael Symon (from Cleveland's "Lola" restaurant)

I miss David Rosengarten's "Taste" show that was on probably 10 years ago.


----------



## TiVoKate (Nov 14, 2003)

I actually enjoy Party Line with Dan & Steve (they won "The Next Food Network Star").... they have lots of good hints and tips for entertaining. 

Rachael Ray
Alton Brown, absolutely. 
Good Deal with Dave Lieberman
Emeril - Love his recipes - anything that has to do with Fall River, MA and Portuguese cooking, since it's near where I'm from. YUM!

I *hate* Semi-Homemade with Sandra Lee. She just ...bothers me. I don't know what it is.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I used to like the guy who hosted "Taste" but I can't remember his name. He was so fastidious about everything, it was fun. I remember one episode was about making the perfect Martini.

I don't like Giada - she's annoying somehow (it looks like they're filming her show to make it look like a movie. Oh, and the music...). Same goes for the chick who looks like Mary Frann from Newhart (Semi Homemade). It looks like she may eat a rice cake a day, if that.

I don't like the guy who co-hosts "How to Boil Water" because he's always bopping around and repeatedly using the word "right". It's annoying.

I used to like Emeril back in the day, but ever since he got the live show he got too big for his britches.

I just want to slap the chipmunky smile off Rachel Ray's face.

I use to like the ******* who co-hosted some bbq show with Booby Flay but I don't know if that show's still on. I don't like Bobby Flay because he reminds me of the "How to Boil Water" guy.

And I believe that's the only shows I watch.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

lol Bob_Newhart... a list of all negatives then you finish it out with "And I believe that's the only shows I watch". I'd hate to see what you had to say about the shows you actually really hate


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> She did right before her very first show!!! She has a band-aid on one of her fingers where she cut herself during rehearsal.


Seriously, I believe it. The few shows I have seen her cooking usually had me wincing while she worked the knife.

I do owe her a debt of grantitude, however, as her $40 trip to Belgium introduced me to liege waffles/gaufre. Tasty.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

doom1701 said:


> The only two things we watch on Food Network (or really any food shows, period) are Good Eats and Iron Chef America. There's something in common between those two shows. Take a guess at who my favorite host is.


That's exactly us too.

Scott can't stand Emeril. I don't mind him, but I don't really watch enough. I only tune in when Sammy Hagar is on his show.


----------



## SR2 (Apr 21, 2005)

TiVoKate said:


> I actually enjoy Party Line with Dan & Steve (they won "The Next Food Network Star").... they have lots of good hints and tips for entertaining.


I caught a few minutes of the show, and did watch the "Next.... Star." Without making a social commentary, they could not be more stereotypical if they tried.


TiVoKate said:


> Rachael Ray
> Alton Brown, absolutely.
> Good Deal with Dave Lieberman
> Emeril - Love his recipes - anything that has to do with Fall River, MA and Portuguese cooking, since it's near where I'm from. YUM!
> ...


Isn't she called the "Semi Ho Maid?"

I like Rachael (to look at, but not lsten to for very long), big on Alton (hometown guy, shops at same places, and I dated one of his guest experts), but Emeril wore thin long ago. I can take him in very short 5 minute segments.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I used to like the guy who hosted "Taste" but I can't remember his name. He was so fastidious about everything, it was fun. I remember one episode was about making the perfect Martini.
> 
> I don't like Giada - she's annoying somehow (it looks like they're filming her show to make it look like a movie. Oh, and the music...). Same goes for the chick who looks like Mary Frann from Newhart (Semi Homemade). It looks like she may eat a rice cake a day, if that.
> 
> ...


I guess you don't like any of the current shows or hosts then?

I often thought of just muting the tv sound and watching Giada. But, she grew a little on me. (If only they'd just put her in a little negligee or teddy to cook my meal. LOL) I like Rachel Ray's looks, but she's no Giada.

The ******* is Jack McDavid, who co-hosted the _Grillin & Chillin_ show with Bobby Flay. I really used to like that show. It's the first show that got me to tune into the Food Network on a regular basis. I don't know why McDavid is not on anymore. Flay and McDavid were pretty entertaining. I remember one episode where they were grilling tuna steaks to make tuna burgers, and McDavid was commenting on how good the texture and color of the tuna steaks looked. Flay says "yeah, it's almost as red as your neck." And, McDavid would shoot right back, usually commenting about the "city boy" or how the "city slicker," who used a gas grill, had to use sauces to give his food taste whereas McDavid claimed his slow-cooking ways on a charcoal grill didn't need any help to have lots of taste. It was funny to me at the time. I'd like to see McDavid back on. Flay is just not the same and is pretty boring by himself.


----------



## footballdude (Apr 16, 2004)

OK, what show does Giada do? I'm woefully uninformed.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

To watch cooking: Alton Brown, any day, any show.
Mario is fun too, I'd enjoy sitting at the counter and eating what he cooks.

Giada? The big head, little body thing is too distracting and the whole food porn theme is also strange.

Rachel Ray: Cute, but don't like watching her cook or listening to her talk. I'll sometimes turn on the TV and she'll be on, so if the food looks good at the moment I'll watch for a bit. But the first time she says "EVOOextravirginoliveoil" I cringe and stop watching. 
Maybe the magazine thing will work for her, can't hear her talk.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I used to like the guy who hosted "Taste" but I can't remember his name. He was so fastidious about everything, it was fun. I remember one episode was about making the perfect Martini.


David Rosengarten - i mentioned him in an earlier post.


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm disappointed they don't show reruns of David Rosengarten's Taste shows or at least syndicate it so it can run on another network or even sell it on DVD. I'd seriously consider buying that series on DVD if it were available. I've got a Wishlist for it, but Food Network even show it any more at 3 a.m. 

I learned a lot from watching Taste. Rosengarten did some excellent shows on pairing wines with food and pairing beers with food. And, he did some insanely elaborate turkey recipes on this annual Thanksgiving shows. I remember one 1920s era turkey recipe he did must have had 60-70 ingredients and more steps than it takes to build a helicopter in your garage.

I appreciated the fact that he treated basic diner foods like hamburgers and reuben sandwiches with the same respect he placed on complicated dishes like Peking duck or paella or lobster thermador

I also thought it was fun when he'd get several examples of the item he was preparing from local New York restaurants and point out what was wrong with each of them.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

footballdude said:


> OK, what show does Giada do? I'm woefully uninformed.


Everyday Italian.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Paula Deen and the Barefoot Contessa, Ina Garten. I sometimes watch Semi-Ho Cooking so I can go to the Television Without Pity forums and join in the snarking about her.


----------



## SR2 (Apr 21, 2005)

I left out Cat Cora in my earlier post. Really liking Cat.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

SR2 said:


> I left out Cat Cora in my earlier post. Really liking Cat.


I liked her on Iron Chef. Is the on anything besides that?


----------



## SR2 (Apr 21, 2005)

Idearat said:


> I liked her on Iron Chef. Is the on anything besides that?


She does the Kitchen makeover show, where they remodel a kitchen in a few days. Her profile mentions her own show is in the works. She is like Rachael if Rachael was a real chef.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Rachel!


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

i love paula deen. she's just so motherly and relaxed and y'all this and hankerin' that and hoot-n-nanny and savannah, georgia and butter this and y'all.

i'm probably one of the few people who don't like alton as much. he's brilliant, no doubt, walked me through pot stickers and new york style cheesecake, but the skits are kinda feh. i still have one episode a day on tivo though, so it's not like i can't stand the guy.

who i can't stand though, is sandra lee's semi home made. her show seems to be more appropriate for a blog, not a full production food network. it's almost like sandra lee's idea of cooking is making maruchan ramen noodles. and even that she'd probably skip using a stove and go straight to her microwave.

add: also, i don't like giada as much because her show's an obvious rip off of nigella lawson's cooking show. also, she ripped off the bobblehead look that nicole richie and lindsay lohan are sporting these days.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Alton Brown, hands down. I also like Ina Garten.

I find Emeril and Rachel Ray unwatchable.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

My absolute favorite show is Barefoot Contessa (hosted by Ina Garten), followed by Paula's Home Cooking. Yeah, I like butter and cream in my food. IMO, they are the only two chefs on the Food Network whose recipes I can use without first testing and be practically assured that the dishes will come out fabulously. I've tried a few recipes from both Giada and Rachael, and I have to say that they were hit or miss. I've never tried any of Alton's recipes, although I do occasionally watch his show for its comedic and scientific value.

Sandra Lee is an embarrassment to the Food Network and should be pulled off the air ASAP! Her Holiday Cakes show should be coming up soon, so keep an eye out for that. My guests were laughing so hard at the ridiculousness of those cakes, especially the Kwanzaa one: store-bought angel food cake smeared with vanilla icing that was mixed with cocoa powder and cinnamon, canned apple pie filling shoved in the middle, sprinkled with Corn Nuts and pumpkin seeds, then topped off with gigantic tacky candles. It was a monstrosity.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mmilton80 said:


> That would be Giada; and as I've said before she's dreamy


Anyone besides me think her head is out of proportion. It's HUGE. And her body is so teeny.

[/nitpick]


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Anyone besides me think her head is out of proportion. It's HUGE. And her body is so teeny.
> 
> [/nitpick]


Take that back


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Chippy said:


> Sandra Lee is an embarrassment to the Food Network and should be pulled off the air ASAP!


Indeed! I completely lost it last year during her holiday show when she clipped a holly leaf to a champagne glass stem using a wooden clothespin and said (somehow with a completely straight face), "Isn't that festive?"


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

northmoor said:


> thanks, ... I'll have to check that one out.
> 
> For non-Food Network shows: Although it depends on the episode, I usually like _America's Test Kitchen_ on PBS. I also have watched and liked some of _Napa Style_ on the Fine Living Channel.
> 
> Anyone know of any good Asian cooking shows? I just don't care for Martin Yan's show.


Good call on America's Test Kitchen. For my tastes it's the absolute best cooking show on tv. I've used more recipes from it (successfully) than all other shows combined. I love Mario but only to watch, I've only tried a couple of his recipes.

I don't see it on the schedule anymore but a good Asian show is East Meets West, hosted by Ming Tsai.


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

> the whole food porn theme is also strange.


For food and sex....I don't think you can beat Nigella Lawson-an English cooking TV star

http://nigella.com//uploads/jpeg/asset_398_hl.jpg

"Successful, prolific journalist and broadcaster Nigella Lawson has been described as Britain's "It Girl." One of England's most recognized culinary personalities and the U.K.'s most beautiful woman, Lawson now takes on America with her extremely popular cooking and lifestyle series, Forever Summer with Nigella."


----------



## pallendo (Sep 28, 2005)

Iron Chef (Japanese version) I love the Chairman's outfits. I wish I was cool enough to wear stuff like that. My wife and I are trying to figure out how to be tasters on that show.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Giada.










'nuff said.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Wilhite said:


> Giada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, when I see her she looks like this:


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i do miss the too hot tamales!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh, what was that show with two British ladies who were morbidly obese? I think one of them died (surprise). It may have been on the BBC. I cannot believe that anyone would ever cook anything they suggest, lest they end up looking like them.


----------



## TiVoKate (Nov 14, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Oh, what was that show with two British ladies who were morbidly obese? I think one of them died (surprise). It may have been on the BBC. I cannot believe that anyone would ever cook anything they suggest, lest they end up looking like them.


Wasn't it just called "Two Fat Ladies" ?? (no joke, seriously!)


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Oh, what was that show with two British ladies who were morbidly obese? I think one of them died (surprise). It may have been on the BBC. I cannot believe that anyone would ever cook anything they suggest, lest they end up looking like them.


two fat ladies! they're Hilarious!


----------



## Merrier (Jul 20, 2005)

Alton is hands down my favorite. I'll watch anything he does.

It seems like Tyler Florence isn't very popular with most of you, but I enjoy watching him. He always seems to be having a lot of fun whatever he's doing. 

I want more Jaime Oliver. That man expends so much energy doing his shows it makes me exhausted watching him!

The one Food Network personality I really dislike is Sara Moulton. I don't know what it is, but something about her rubs me the wrong way. I think it's a Martha Stewart vibe.


----------



## SR2 (Apr 21, 2005)

Merrier said:


> The one Food Network personality I really dislike is Sara Moulton. I don't know what it is, but something about her rubs me the wrong way. I think it's a Martha Stewart vibe.


Sara has been around from the beginning, when Martha and Julia, and a few others, were the prototype. Stand in front of the stove, cook, and flash the recipe. She had her day.

Isn't she a Food TV exec?

Speaking of the past, I always liked Jill COrdes, but shows like "The Best Of" and the one where the black lady visited the different towns, sorta run their course in 2-3 years.

At some point, we are going to see one too many BBQ competitions.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I don't see it on the schedule anymore but a good Asian show is East Meets West, hosted by Ming Tsai.


 He has a show on PBS called "Simply Ming." It's decent.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Bob, the show was called "Two Fat Ladies" so I think anyone who followed their recipies probably knew what to expect  lol

Then again, everything that Paula Deen makes is mostly butter and cream which will lead to a similar death by clogged arteries and i love her food. So what do I know. lol


----------



## quarkman97 (Nov 18, 2002)

Merrier said:


> Alton is hands down my favorite. I'll watch anything he does.
> 
> It seems like Tyler Florence isn't very popular with most of you, but I enjoy watching him. He always seems to be having a lot of fun whatever he's doing.
> 
> ...


Sadly, we only get Naked Chef and Oliver's Twist on the Food Network. And they air very early in the a.m. on Saturday morning. But that's what makes Tivo great, right?

I have, however, been able to download his awesome School Dinner's Show and one that is running right now called Great Escapes where he goes to Italy to refresh and be inspired.

They air on in England and are a must see if you like Jamie. Bit torrent is your friend.

He's a great guy, right up my alley. I still enjoy watching reruns of his shows.


----------



## pallendo (Sep 28, 2005)

And remember, "IF YAN CAN COOK, SO CAN YOU!"


----------



## pallendo (Sep 28, 2005)

Graham Kerr, the Galloping Gourmet.

http://www.jumptheshark.com/g/gallopinggourmet.htm

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0294085/

I have my D*TiVo setup to find anything with Graham Kerr in it.

-Peter


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I like Jamie as well. He comes off like a guy that you just meet and he's like hey come over for dinner. I am sure hes not like that but i like tha he comes off that way. altho some of his recipies are kinda funky, most of them sound good for 'english' cooking.


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

Cook's Tour
Good Eats
Barefoot Contessa
Molto Mario
Iron Chef (Japanese)

Emeril's non-live show isn't all that bad.


----------



## Merrier (Jul 20, 2005)

quarkman97 said:


> I have, however, been able to download his awesome School Dinner's Show and one that is running right now called Great Escapes where he goes to Italy to refresh and be inspired.
> 
> They air on in England and are a must see if you like Jamie. Bit torrent is your friend.


I had no idea about those. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Alton Brown and Good Eats is by far my favorite. I really love his "from a chemist's point of view" explanations. That's what drew me to his show in the first place.

The original version of how to boil water was very funny. The new version, not so much.

Jennifer, from Two Fat Ladies, died of lung cancer, not from anything they cooked or how they cooked. I really loved that show. "we need more heavy cream..."

Most of the rest of the programs are okay, but not spectacular. As someone else mentioned, I do watch America's Test Kitchen on PBS, but I really don't care much for any of the three main on-air personalities.

Rachel is cute, and perky, but every time she says "Eee, Vee, Oh, Oh," then giggles, I cringe. In fact, every time she giggles I cringe, and she does it a lot. I can hardly watch her anymore. She must be popular though, she has three shows on now.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Sandra Lee is my choice. LOVE her. I never cook anything she does I just like to watch her.
Not bad for an older woman (meaning older than me not old old) if you ask me. 


Rich


----------



## TiVoKate (Nov 14, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> Rachel is cute, and perky, but every time she says "Eee, Vee, Oh, Oh," then giggles, I cringe. In fact, every time she giggles I cringe, and she does it a lot. I can hardly watch her anymore. She must be popular though, she has three shows on now.


4 shows even -- 30MM, $40aDay, Inside Dish w/ RR, and Rachel Ray's Tasty Travels.

AND....a new magazine - Every Day with Rachael Ray

AND.... a talk show produced by Oprah, for Fall 06.

Crazy.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

*e.v.o.o.*


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Anyone besides me think her head is out of proportion. It's HUGE. And her body is so teeny.
> 
> [/nitpick]


Yes, her noggin is gigantic. But, they are somewhat offset by her melons 

That said, I hate her show. The 70's porn music really bugs.

My top two by far are AB and Mario, the dude who seems to know *everything* about I-talian cooking. I love his guests, too -- The Gyllenhaals (Jake like 2-3 times), Mario Cantone (? -- Charlotte's gay friend in SitC), Anthony Bourdain, Michael Stipe, amongst others. I'm also fairly certain that one of the guests on a show from the other day was a huge drag queen. Classic !


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

pallendo said:


> Graham Kerr, the Galloping Gourmet.
> 
> http://www.jumptheshark.com/g/gallopinggourmet.htm
> 
> ...


I watched the old Galloping Gourmet as a kid, loved that show. His newer ones were ok, but it was more fun to watch him sip wine and flirt with his wife than show you on a whiteboard how many grams of fat you just eliminated.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Bob_Newhart said:


> *e.v.o.o.*


Has she ever said EVOO without saying all the words right after? The few times I've been able to watch is allways seems to be EVOOExtraVirginOliveOil.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

TiVoKate said:


> Wasn't it just called "Two Fat Ladies" ?? (no joke, seriously!)


Worst. Show. Ever. :down:


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wilhite said:


> Giada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So dreamy.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Idearat said:


> Has she ever said EVOO without saying all the words right after? The few times I've been able to watch is allways seems to be EVOOExtraVirginOliveOil.


LOLLaughOutLoud


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I may be in the minority here but I don't like to watch Alton Brown. I don't want a cooking where the host dons funny costumes and uses other people to put on what amounts to a stage play. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Worst. Show. Ever. :down:


Really.

I thought it was quite good.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I liked Two Fat ladies quite a lot, as I said above. Jennifer and Clarissa were great, and the motorcycle escapades all over the U.K. were entertaining all by themselves. Some of the stuff that they made that those people eat... My wife said over and over again, that she would NEVER touch some of those dishes, but it was entertaining. Every episode had Jennifer smoking, so I wasn't terribly surprised that she got lung cancer. She still wouldn't quit though.

Idearat, I think you are correct. I don't think Rachel ever said E.V.O.O without saying ExtraVirginOliveOil right after, as if it were one word really. It's the giggling that got to me though.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

Idearat said:


> Has she ever said EVOO without saying all the words right after? The few times I've been able to watch is allways seems to be EVOOExtraVirginOliveOil.


Yes, once that I can remember. My wife about had a heart attack. 

And I hear she comming out with her own brand of olive oil, and yes it going to be called EVOO.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

Ooops, my bad, look like she'll have her own olive oil but not sure if its called evoo.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)




----------



## Johnny Dazzle (Jun 4, 2005)

Everytime I see Giada I want to stare, but I have this disturbing feeling that if you were to see her in high definition or, obviously, up close and in person, it would not be so good. Something along the lines of what Wayne and Garth would call a scud.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

bryan314 said:


> Yes, once that I can remember. My wife about had a heart attack.
> 
> And I hear she comming out with her own brand of olive oil, and yes it going to be called EVOO.


I could have seen that one coming.

Looks like there's a few other evoos out there though:

http://www.evoorestaurant.com/
http://www.evoo.biz/index.jsp
http://evoomarket.com/

evoo.com is for sale though. I'm sure Rachel can afford it.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Alton Brown.

J


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Johnny Dazzle said:


> Everytime I see Giada I want to stare, but I have this disturbing feeling that if you were to see her in high definition or, obviously, up close and in person, it would not be so good. Something along the lines of what Wayne and Garth would call a scud.


she looks good from far, but she's far from good...


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


>


 :up:

I do like this guy the few times I've seen him. Last thanksgiving I brined my turkey after watching his show. I didn't think it helped the taste much though.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Brining does help with taste as much as moisture. When I smoke turkeys, the breast meat gets really dry if I don't brine it first. with that said, I usually do brine using beer as the primary liquid.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Johnny Dazzle said:


> Everytime I see Giada I want to stare, but I have this disturbing feeling that if you were to see her in high definition or, obviously, up close and in person, it would not be so good. Something along the lines of what Wayne and Garth would call a scud.


I've actually heard this is true. (i.e. from people who have seen her in person).


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)




----------



## Carfan (Aug 9, 2003)

DRobbins said:


> I like Alton Brown quite a bit.
> 
> Am I the only one who can't tolerate Emeril for more than a few minutes?


Nope, I am with you on both counts!

:up:


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

rkester said:


> Brining does help with taste as much as moisture. When I smoke turkeys, the breast meat gets really dry if I don't brine it first. with that said, I usually do brine using beer as the primary liquid.


I think this Thanksgiving I'm going to inject the turkey before cooking it. I'm thinking of using a mixture of chicken broth and butter and inject it all over. It seems like this should keep everything moist. Or else leave alot of tiny holes all over the turkey for the juices to run out. 

Oh well, we'll have ham too.


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

For all you David Rosengarten fans, you can still check out his website.

I loved "Taste" and was sad when it disappeared.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

don't i recall that rosengarten has a doctorate degree in theater?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Paula Deen's got a Thanksgiving special premiereing this Thursday night (11/10). The menu listed in the zap2it story looks like a heart attack just waiting to happen.

Can't wait.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

northmoor said:


> Anyone know of any good Asian cooking shows? I just don't care for Martin Yan's show.


Ming Tsai has a show, can't recall what it is called (East meets West, maybe?)

I think he is pretty good.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

twm01 said:


> Ming Tsai has a show, can't recall what it is called (East meets West, maybe?)
> 
> I think he is pretty good.


That's his older show. It *was* good and I got a lot of good recipes from it. But sometimes I felt that it didn't "meet West" enough and turned into East Meets Ingredients-You-Will-Never-Find-In-The-Grocery-Store.

His new show is "Simply Ming". Also very good.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I just recently discovered Michael Smith on the Discovery Home Channel.

Chef at Home

He's got a 2 YO boy at home and makes things on the fly. I think he resembles

John Corbett


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

the campfire cooking guy on the rfd channel, he is the best.

http://www.campfirecafe.com/


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I used to like Jacque Torres on desert circus. I'd weight a million lbs more than I do if I ate it all but it is really fun to see some of the stuff he makes.


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> I just recently discovered Michael Smith on the Discovery Home Channel.
> 
> Chef at Home
> 
> ...


From those pictures, he looks like John Corbett crossed with Sam Kineson.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Drewster said:


>


Oh yeah???










I heard Giada announced that she's pregnant.


----------



## TiVoKate (Nov 14, 2003)

I also heard she's preggo - that's awesome!! congrats to her!  I wonder if she'll still be doing shows with her belly getting in the way! I want to see that!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yeah.. she is expecting..


I've got a new personality that I actually like. 

Michael Symon! The newest "Iron Chef America"


----------



## footballdude (Apr 16, 2004)

rkester said:


> Brining does help with taste as much as moisture. When I smoke turkeys, the breast meat gets really dry if I don't brine it first.


Buy a $20 water smoker. Not only do you get the great smoke flavor and color, but the steam keeps the meat so tender and juicy you can pull it apart with your fingers. I did the brine thing one year after watching Alton's Thanksgiving show and it worked out great. The next year I just dumped the turkey in the smoker with no prep at all and it turned out much better. Aside from the fact that you have to add charcoal every four hours it's got to be the easiest way to cook a turkey I've ever seen. The only real problem is that you have to start cooking in the middle of the night if you want to have it ready by noon.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> yeah.. she is expecting..
> 
> I've got a new personality that I actually like.
> 
> Michael Symon! The newest "Iron Chef America"


I couldn't stand him when he was on Melting Pot years ago...I do have to admit though, since his appearances as an Iron Chef challenger, he's grown on me considerably.

Regardless, Food Network makes me a sad Panda these days.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I want a Giada/Nigella show please!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

MonsterJoe said:


> Regardless, Food Network makes me a sad Panda these days.


Me too. I was watching "After Hours with Daniel" the other day on MOJO and the "Two Hot Tamales " were on. Made me remember how much better Food Network used to be.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> I couldn't stand him when he was on Melting Pot years ago...I do have to admit though, since his appearances as an Iron Chef challenger, he's grown on me considerably.
> 
> Regardless, Food Network makes me a sad Panda these days.


Never knew he had a show previously. Was it national?

Anyway, Michael's restaurant Lola in Cleveland is kick ass.

But yeag, FTV was better when it had a ton of professional chef's teaching people how to cook. Now, what little cooking there is, is mostly "house wife" types.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Never knew he had a show previously. Was it national?
> 
> Anyway, Michael's restaurant Lola in Cleveland is kick ass.


Melting pot was a FTV show back in the late 90s - early '00s if I remember correctly...back when Emeril, Flay, and Batali WERE FTV and Alton was still physically 1/2 the man he is today...

it had a rotating cast of people who cooked their ethnic cuisines...good idea, but Symon was in A LOT of the episodes and I just couldn't watch him.

fast forward - I tried to book a last minute drive-by at lola on my road trip to SLC this summer - NO DICE! bummer.


----------

